# Evil Baby Doll



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I got a really cool doll for my birthday from Pattie A.K.A. Trishaanne. I wanted to convert it into an evil doll. This is my first time I've done anything with a doll, but I'm pretty happy at how it came out. OK I know I'm a sick pup, but remember it is a doll. I included a before pic and a few pictures after I made it into the EVIL DOLL!!!! Oh and it will be coming out of the ground that is why the legs are cut off.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok thats just sick


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i see its advanced since i last saw it,it looks great!but,i thought you were going to have a little girl holding it


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to have a little girl hold it, but I got too much spray paint on the legs, so decided to cut them off. I didn't think I could find a pair of paints that would look good for this size doll. Anyway thanks for the comments.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've created a whole new prop catagory, Zombie baby ground Breaker. I love it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

LOL! That so rad! Though I wonder what sounds come out it's groin speaker?! Great transformation JoiseyGal


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats amazing!

i love it


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, just the fact that it has a lazy left eye that seems to be miscolored, and the positioning of the holes in the lower area is disturbing already..but with your touch added, good job !!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks good. I like the chest sliced open to expose the Ribs.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I actually was going to do this for the $20 dollar prop challenge, but not everyone can get a doll that you can hollow out. This doll actually had latex skin instead of hard rubber. The doll had two eyes originally, but removed them along with the speaker system. Not sure what came out of the speaker system because the battery area was removed. Anyway I used that sculpey clay for the ribs and the fangs. I have a link for the clay, but if you look in Walmart you might get it cheaper. http://www.createforless.com/Polyfo...d105023.aspx?utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=cse I also have a picture of what it looked like before I hallowed it out. One question when I sprayed painted her on the head area it didn't dry very well because the latex type material keeps it wet. What could I do to seal it or keep it glued so that area doesn't get exposed? I tried hot glue and that didn't work?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

My like the peeling doll.

Sounds like the paint didn't take right away when I meet a surface that doesn't like paint I will sketch an out line tape it then sand it with 220g to give the paint a surface to adhere to 
I think that was what you were asking but if you want to seal it after the fact do just that but it sounds like your paint mat peel off


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is one funny prop, Joisey!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the ribs, too. 

Try tester's model paint. Essentially it is just hobby cement that's colored. It ought to "bite" enough to hold. 

Hot glue isn't going to adhere well to any non-porous surface. That's why if you have to place it on a smooth surface, people sometimes glue paper under it and then add the hg to that.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I painted a latex skin doll last year & it's face moves when it talks. I didn't think it would work without cracking or flaking but it held up pretty good for the first season anyway. I guess I'll know a little more when I take it out of storage for next year.

I gave it a couple of coats of Gesso first, then 2 or three coats of latex paint.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, very sick, awessome idea, I love it!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good idea..nice work joisey

hey you saved the legs right?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Good idea..nice work joisey
> 
> hey you saved the legs right?


Actually I had to throw the legs out because I got black spray paint on them. I didn't think I was going to find pants that would look good on the doll so I cut her legs off. I sort of liked the not so bloody version, but I always go crazy with the blood. I have to work on my painting skills.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad you posted the close up. I thought the face was just painted, not cut away.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job Sharon - it's so creepy.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Transformation to the extreme. Very nice.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow.... I love it!


----------

